# Plumeria Cutting



## Pokeymeg (Mar 19, 2016)

So back in September on my honeymoon in Hawaii, I picked up a cutting of Plumeria that they market to tourists, probably assuming they'll never actually grow. Well, I stuck mine in with the tortoise and it's gone crazy! After planting it in December, it started to grow in January, and today it finally bloomed!! Best souvenir 

Living in Boston, we don't run into Plumeria often (or ever!)... I actually never saw or smelled one until Hawaii! 

I'm jealous of any of you Southern members that have it growing in your yard!! (Also, if you want to send me a cutting I won't complain!) Hahaha I'd love to see pictures of any of you have 'em!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 19, 2016)

I do not mean to rain on your parade but the sap in the leaves and flowers is mildly toxic & it should not be around the


----------



## wellington (Mar 19, 2016)

Agree with dmmj they are toxic for your torts. I have a bunch here in Chicago I have planted in pots and they all bloomed one summer.
Take a look through @N2TORTS threads. He has beautiful ones and rare ones. 
They are my favorite flower. I love seeing the big trees of them in Hawaii. That's where I fell in love with them too, also on our honeymoon, many moons ago


----------



## wellington (Mar 19, 2016)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 19, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I do not mean to rain on your parade but the sap in the leaves and flowers is mildly toxic & it should not be around the


He's nowhere near it, don't worry! I should have been more specific, but he doesn't have access to it.

And it'll be moved as soon as it's warm enough outside... By fall it won't fit even back inside.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 19, 2016)

wellington said:


> View attachment 168026
> Here are some of mine.
> View attachment 168024
> View attachment 168025


I love those pink ones!!


----------



## wellington (Mar 19, 2016)

Pokeymeg said:


> I love those pink ones!!


Thank you, I do too. A very special friend gave them too me. Luckily I was able to get them too bloom. Hopefully, will have some this summer too.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 19, 2016)

wellington said:


> Thank you, I do too. A very special friend gave them too me. Luckily I was able to get them too bloom. Hopefully, will have some this summer too.



Since you grow yours in pots as well, do you have any tips for making sure they stay healthy? Clearly you're doing something right  I picked up some fertilizer...mostly phosphorus, I think. And I have to figure out what I'm going to do with it next winter when I have to bring it back inside!


----------



## wellington (Mar 19, 2016)

All I can help with is they do not handle over watering. I have lost quite a few. Still learning myself to keep them over winter. This winter I potted one and left the others in basically the state you buy them in. I have the i potted ones in my basement. The potted one in a south facing window in the house. I had sprouting of leafs on both earlier this fall/winter. Now they are more in a dormant state but will probably be growing new growth soon as we get warmer they soon will all go outside.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 19, 2016)

they are a very fickle plant. too much water will rot the stem and kill the plant light watering once a week good drainage is best way to grow my front porch is full of them


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 23, 2016)

If ya need some suggestions I know a little about them ..... <heh> Here are more of the rare ones ....I used to have about 40 different colors....now down to about couple dozen
DJ is right - very prone to stem rot.





























PS: Plumies are NOT native to HW. Just a good climate and great seller to tourists.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh those are all so beautiful!! Thanks for sharing 

Yeah, but that's OK. Still a great souvenir in my book!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2016)

@N2TORTS - Here's my plumeria cutting. It lost its leaves over the winter and it has a suspicious-looking dead line up the length of the cutting, but I think it's still alive:


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 23, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> @N2TORTS - Here's my plumeria cutting. It lost its leaves over the winter and it has a suspicious-looking dead line up the length of the cutting, but I think it's still alive:
> 
> View attachment 168356


They are a deciduous species so they will loose all their leaves fall/winter - Maybe not all - for instance I had some stay in vegetative stage over the winter, because of the warmer temps where I live. (Plus not all plumies are of the same species....just like torts). The brown streak is ok and not much of a concern if the stem itself is not squisy when squeezed with slight pressure. The green house is perfect for winter as they do not like the cold either - frost will kill them, and start the rot. If stem rot does appear, one can cut back below the rot and applie bee's wax or root-tone. The sap DJ was talking about is a "natural sealer" and bug repellent until the plant can callouse over. Anywhere on a stem if cut , it will develop "shooters" usually in 3's.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 25, 2016)

Alright my fellow gardeners... I knew there was some kind of pest on my plumeria because I could see the eggs, but I finally got a look at the bug itself.... Anyone know what this is? Or good pest treatments that won't harm a plumeria (is the plumeria a sensitive plant?)?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2016)

Might be a russet mite.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 25, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Might be a russet mite.


Thank you!! According to Google, I think you're spot on!


----------

